# New stove top maker



## 2blackrooks (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi all My wife just bought me a stove top maker http://reviews.sainsburys.co.uk/2678-en_gb/117401908/reviews.htm?page=2&sort=rating from Sainsbury, Been through several YT vids on making coffee but do you guy's (the experts) have any tips on brewing with a stove top??


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

http://brewmethods.com/ & remember not to tamp


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

There isn't one single way to brew with a moka pot, I think most people will tell you a different way of doing it.

The guides a good way to start, then from there once your confident, play around with it.

Mokapot extractions are typically dirty and actually taste quite unique.

But its very easy to overshoot the extraction and actually pretty easy to under extract too.

The important thing is to watch the heat, even if your brew doesn't emerge after 5 mins, don't be tempted to increase the temperature; coarsen the grind a little bit for next time.

As far as the dose goes, I guess you just fill the filter up (I have seem some italians heap the filter way over-full too) and I'm not sure there are many people who bother weighing.

But I could be wrong about that.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

This might be the worst video I have ever seen.

Ever.

Why would you want to learn about how to brew coffee from people who have obviously never even seen the 'contraption' before...

And are obviously drunk....

The jump cuts make me angry as well.

Learn to make a video as well as coffee...


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

http://www.squaremileblog.com/2009/01/21/videocast-4-stove-topmoka-pot/

This one on the other hand is very good....


----------



## 2blackrooks (Oct 23, 2013)

1st pot brewed. Used pre boiled water, as I have a blade grinder, getting a course ground is easy (used some old lavazza expresso beans. Rave signature blend is on the way). Filled the filter just below the top and did not tamp. Within minutes coffee was made. A splash of milk and a dash of sugar and a delicious brew was made. Going to try cold water next just to see if the double boiled water takes anything out of the coffee.


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

2blackrooks said:


> Hi all My wife just bought me a stove top maker http://reviews.sainsburys.co.uk/2678-en_gb/117401908/reviews.htm?page=2&sort=rating from Sainsbury, Been through several YT vids on making coffee but do you guy's (the experts) have any tips on brewing with a stove top??


It's a Moka pot where steam is created under pressure which forces water up the funnel, through the coffee and into the pot. Not really a lot different from an espresso machine except for the amount of pressure. The method I use is to fill the bottom chamber with cold water up to the valve, fill the funnel with coffee and give it a tap to settle it and then make a depression in the coffee. Assemble it and put it over a medium heat. When I get the gurgle remove from heat, give it a stir and rest it for a minute before pouring out.

I grind beans on the coarse side of fine, the 9 O'Clock setting on my Krups or for ready ground a filter coffee. The major thing to watch out for in the tasting notes of coffee is acidity because Moka pots don't cope with it very well. Probably a dark roast which is not burned roast works best for me.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

the thing on the left of that video scares me


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

Fevmeister said:


> the thing on the left of that video scares me


Oh I like those jars


----------



## coffeegibson (Oct 29, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


>


I couldn't watch more than a minute


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

i cringed when she referred to themselves as 'espresso heads'


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

coffeegibson said:


> I couldn't watch more than a minute


I watched the whole thing with some trepidation. They got it wrong but it seemed to work for them. But with the ubiquitous accurate instructions on using a Moka pot how could they possibly get it wrong. However take a look at these instructions on using a Moka machine: http://www.coffeaonline.com/preparingMoka.php


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

i wouldnt buy anything from those 3 muppets


----------



## Eddzz!! (Jun 29, 2012)

Anthorn said:


> I watched the whole thing with some trepidation. They got it wrong but it seemed to work for them. But with the ubiquitous accurate instructions on using a Moka pot how could they possibly get it wrong. However take a look at these instructions on using a Moka machine: http://www.coffeaonline.com/preparingMoka.php


Just watched that video. Might kill something


----------



## mfaller (Sep 16, 2013)

Anthorn said:


> However take a look at these instructions on using a Moka machine: http://www.coffeaonline.com/preparingMoka.php



Still mineral water or chlorine free water

Genuine Italian Moka machine

Coffee blend roasted and blended from Italy only


Do you think they're Italian, by any chance?


----------

